# help



## kjs2013esp (Jan 28, 2013)

i just got a 2013 foreman 500 esp i need to know what lines i need to run up this is my first fuel injected and power steering atv any help would be great i love the bike so far and dont want to mess it up


----------



## kjs2013esp (Jan 28, 2013)

Eps


----------

